# Peo's Place (Refugees Unite!)



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 16, 2010)

Just a place to gather and chat.  All are welcome.  Be nice to one another.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 16, 2010)

I hope you all can find us.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Jul 16, 2010)

an AD for another chat/disscussion site? Why? I am happy here, besides I am a moderator, been for years, in 'another very small chat room', maybe 30 members  or so all been there for 10 years or more and we discourage those from doing that. 

Respectfully,I would rather chat/discuss with you right in here, but that's just me. Don't take this as a reprimand, it's not my site and I have no business in what USMB does, they seem to do just about everything right, so I ain't rockin the boat, just sayin.............. 

If I am out of line I am sure someone will throw spitwads at me!


----------



## Sherry (Jul 16, 2010)

Gatekeeper said:


> an AD for another chat/disscussion site? Why? I am happy here, besides I am a moderator, been for years, in 'another very small chat room', maybe 30 members  or so all been there for 10 years or more and we discourage those from doing that.
> 
> Respectfully,I would rather chat/discuss with you right in here, but that's just me. Don't take this as a reprimand, it's not my site and I have no business in what USMB does, they seem to do just about everything right, so I ain't rockin the boat, just sayin..............
> 
> If I am out of line I am sure someone will throw spitwads at me!



I got the impression that this was intended to be like another coffee shop thread, except for those who are coming over from another site and want to hook up. Just gathering the flock together.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 16, 2010)

Gatekeeper said:


> an AD for another chat/disscussion site? Why? I am happy here, besides I am a moderator, been for years, in 'another very small chat room', maybe 30 members  or so all been there for 10 years or more and we discourage those from doing that.
> 
> Respectfully,I would rather chat/discuss with you right in here, but that's just me. Don't take this as a reprimand, it's not my site and I have no business in what USMB does, they seem to do just about everything right, so I ain't rockin the boat, just sayin..............
> 
> If I am out of line I am sure someone will throw spitwads at me!



Noooooooo!!  You misunderstood.  WE are the refugees from another board.  We have come here to regroup and chat.  I just made a thread where we can meet HERE.  We aren't going anywhere else.

And ladies do NOT spit!!


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 16, 2010)

Lord have Mercy!!  My first post and I'm in trouble already!!


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 16, 2010)

Sherry said:


> Gatekeeper said:
> 
> 
> > an AD for another chat/disscussion site? Why? I am happy here, besides I am a moderator, been for years, in 'another very small chat room', maybe 30 members  or so all been there for 10 years or more and we discourage those from doing that.
> ...



Exactly!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Jul 16, 2010)

Kyleigh Maria said:


> Gatekeeper said:
> 
> 
> > an AD for another chat/disscussion site? Why? I am happy here, besides I am a moderator, been for years, in 'another very small chat room', maybe 30 members  or so all been there for 10 years or more and we discourage those from doing that.
> ...



 That's great, I guess my brain is in neutral this morning, but what's new? Welcome again to USMB anyway. Your not in trouble I just wasn't thinking, the more the merrier!


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 16, 2010)

Whew!!  Good.  We are an old group of friends that went to the MSN UK board when the US board shut down.  Somebody over there posted this site in the hopes, I think, of getting rid of us Ugly 'Mericans!!  

Anyway, some of us have found our way over and I just made a thread, named after my pard's dog, where we can meet.  Hopefully we can meet new friends here, too.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Jul 16, 2010)

Kyleigh Maria said:


> Whew!!  Good.  We are an old group of friends that went to the MSN UK board when the US board shut down.  Somebody over there posted this site in the hopes, I think, of getting rid of us Ugly 'Mericans!!
> 
> Anyway, some of us have found our way over and I just made a thread, named after my pard's dog, where we can meet.  Hopefully we can meet new friends here, too.



Small world, I used to be an MSN member till they changed everything around and charged etc. A friend of mine in San Diego started a chat room before MSN changed and most of us who were in both just migrated  his room, been there ever since. Had a lot of friends from the UK  as well as other locations there too, I do miss them, Then I found USMB and it is pretty nice. Hope you enjoy USMB as most of us here do, I am a newby myself in here, one day I may be an oldtimer with megareps.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 16, 2010)

Good luck to you.  I hope you get your megreps.  I don't know what most of the stuff is but everytime I ask a question, I just get a smartass answer.  I'm just surfing around trying to find out on my own.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 16, 2010)

Kyleigh Maria said:


> Good luck to you.  I hope you get your megreps.  I don't know what most of the stuff is but everytime I ask a question, I just get a smartass answer.  I'm just surfing around trying to find out on my own.



We have several resident smart asses. Of course, I'm not one of them.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 16, 2010)

I can be that way myself, Sherry.  But there's a time and a place.  If someone is asking me for help, I do my best to help.

Unless I hate them.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 16, 2010)

Kyleigh Maria said:


> I can be that way myself, Sherry.  But there's a time and a place.  If someone is asking me for help, I do my best to help.
> 
> Unless I hate them.



I don't hate anyone...not even xotoxi.


----------



## editec (Jul 16, 2010)

Kyleigh Maria said:


> Gatekeeper said:
> 
> 
> > an AD for another chat/disscussion site? Why? I am happy here, besides I am a moderator, been for years, in 'another very small chat room', maybe 30 members or so all been there for 10 years or more and we discourage those from doing that.
> ...


 
Sorry.

We're all fill up on tired and poor huddled posters yearning to post free.

You'll have to move on unless you marry one of us.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 16, 2010)

Sherry said:


> Kyleigh Maria said:
> 
> 
> > I can be that way myself, Sherry.  But there's a time and a place.  If someone is asking me for help, I do my best to help.
> ...



I don't either.  I was joking.  I don't even hate my ex-husband.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 16, 2010)

editec said:


> Kyleigh Maria said:
> 
> 
> > Gatekeeper said:
> ...



Is that a proposal and do you want kids?


----------



## USAMomma (Jul 16, 2010)

I am here (just to say hello now I have to rush off to work)

I shall stop in later though.

In the meantime
you all have a Fantastic Friday!


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 16, 2010)

Glad to see you could make it, Momma.  Have a good day yourself.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 16, 2010)

okay your not a hannity maggot.....we got a coffeehouse thread.....fox started it....perhaps instead of trying to establish your own little nook you should venture out and see the threads out there

plus i dont like anyone....sad but true....


----------



## Sherry (Jul 16, 2010)

hellbitch said:


> okay your not a hannity maggot.....we got a coffeehouse thread.....fox started it....perhaps instead of trying to establish your own little nook you should venture out and see the threads out there
> 
> plus i dont like anyone....sad but true....



Frogen will be crushed.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 16, 2010)

speaking of ...where has he been?  

i am developing an appreciation of octo porn lol


----------



## Sherry (Jul 16, 2010)

hellbitch said:


> speaking of ...where has he been?
> 
> i am developing an appreciation of octo porn lol



Must be one helluva bender. I hope he comes back with some good stories.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 16, 2010)

i miss mr fitnah.....shhhhhh we cant speak of the banned


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jul 16, 2010)

hellbitch said:


> speaking of ...where has he been?
> 
> i am developing an appreciation of octo porn lol



Octo Porn is Samson.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 16, 2010)

i know


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 16, 2010)

Well welcome to all new members coming from the other board.  We hope you find a happy home here at USMB.  I hope you'll all come in and say hello in the USMB Coffee Shop too as it represents a broad and diverse segment of USMB and the more the merrier.  The link is in my sig line.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 16, 2010)

hellbitch said:


> okay your not a hannity maggot.....we got a coffeehouse thread.....fox started it....perhaps instead of trying to establish your own little nook you should venture out and see the threads out there
> 
> plus i dont like anyone....sad but true....



I have ventured out, looked and posted.  I'm not glued here.  It's just a place for some people to meet.  I'm sure everyone will eventually branch out.  Just a jumping off point.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 16, 2010)

Baruch Menachem said:


> hellbitch said:
> 
> 
> > speaking of ...where has he been?
> ...



So people CAN multi-nick here?  That's disappointing.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 16, 2010)

Kyleigh Maria said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> > hellbitch said:
> ...



Noooo Samson, the poster, has a thing for porn that involves octopi.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 16, 2010)

Sherry said:


> Kyleigh Maria said:
> 
> 
> > Baruch Menachem said:
> ...



Ohhhhhh!!  Good.  (not good about the porn - good about no multi-nicking)

And thank you, Foxfyre.  I'd love to stop in and meet some new folks.


----------



## Cleopatra II (Jul 16, 2010)

Ok...............................anyhoo, hey ya'all!!! I'm a refugee, and don't see the harm in "chatting" with different people.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 16, 2010)

No harm at all.  That's what I'm hoping for, in fact.  Hi, Cleopatra.


----------



## Cleopatra II (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi !! I hope we get more people here. The British boards are getting boring.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 16, 2010)

Seriously boring, Cleo.  19 threads about the same cat fight and 19 others about various and sundry "we hate each other" fights.  NOBODY is interested in having fun there anymore.


----------



## Cleopatra II (Jul 16, 2010)

That's for sure!! By the way, to start off on the right foot, I'm extex. I just wanted a change.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 16, 2010)

I knew you were somebody I knew, but I wasn't sure who.  And change is good.


----------



## Cleopatra II (Jul 16, 2010)

It is really the only thing in life that is constant. Anyway, I never did apologise for being a horse's ass way back when. You know, when I was a "troll groupie" I found it to be quite exhausting, and the negativity would carry over into all aspects of my life. I know I was doing it, because my job sucks, and I concentrated on the negative, rather than the positive. Does that make sense?


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2010)

well-well. I did find us. Peo drove me down the valley this a.m. just to get rid of some trouble and thought we'd see if we could get some pics of baby elk. No luck. I'm starting to think they are all going to grow up before I get a shot this year. I did see where a friend hit her buck yesterdayday with her Denali. totally messed her rig up and of course ended the dna line of that particular deer.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 16, 2010)

Cleopatra II said:


> It is really the only thing in life that is constant. Anyway, I never did apologise for being a horse's ass way back when. You know, when I was a "troll groupie" I found it to be quite exhausting, and the negativity would carry over into all aspects of my life. I know I was doing it, because my job sucks, and I concentrated on the negative, rather than the positive. Does that make sense?




Of course it makes sense.  It's not hard to tell from the way I'm posting when I'm in a bad mood.  Everybody gets like that.  I'm sure glad you "saw the light", tho.  You are way better than those people.  I've always thought that.  You have a great sense of humor, which I appreciate so much.  I will also apologize for being such a bitch.  Nobody knows better than me that I have a completely evil side.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 16, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> well-well. I did find us. Peo drove me down the valley this a.m. just to get rid of some trouble and thought we'd see if we could get some pics of baby elk. No luck. I'm starting to think they are all going to grow up before I get a shot this year. IO did see where a friend hit her buck yereday with her Denali. totally messed her rig up and of course ended the dna line of that particular deer.



You found me!!  I knew you would.  Sorry about your friend and her rig, but more sorry for the deer.  

Get that trouble dropped off?


----------



## Cleopatra II (Jul 16, 2010)

Hey there Doodle!!! Welcome!


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2010)

hi ! should I call you Cleo orII ?

yep, my son,ky! He has a couple of trees to carve down there.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 16, 2010)

I repped you!!  This is fun!!

Do you want me to call you "cleo" or "ex"?


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 16, 2010)

Pinch, poke!!  You owe me a Coke!!


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2010)

Kyleigh Maria said:


> doodlebug said:
> 
> 
> > well-well. I did find us. Peo drove me down the valley this a.m. just to get rid of some trouble and thought we'd see if we could get some pics of baby elk. No luck. I'm starting to think they are all going to grow up before I get a shot this year. IO did see where a friend hit her buck yereday with her Denali. totally messed her rig up and of course ended the dna line of that particular deer.
> ...



of course I found you! I'm no beginer stalker!!


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 16, 2010)

Of course not!!  What was I thinking?


----------



## Dante (Jul 16, 2010)

Kyleigh Maria said:


> Gatekeeper said:
> 
> 
> > an AD for another chat/disscussion site? Why? I am happy here, besides I am a moderator, been for years, in 'another very small chat room', maybe 30 members  or so all been there for 10 years or more and we discourage those from doing that.
> ...



more dipshits I can piss all over?

welcome

bring raincoats


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 16, 2010)

Dante said:


> Kyleigh Maria said:
> 
> 
> > Gatekeeper said:
> ...




We brought them with us, Dante.  A little pee never hurt anyone.


----------



## Cleopatra II (Jul 16, 2010)

Oh goodie!!!


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 16, 2010)

Lol!!!


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 16, 2010)

It ain't Sunday services, huh, Cleo??


----------



## Cleopatra II (Jul 16, 2010)

Amen!!! Bring it on!!!


----------



## Dante (Jul 16, 2010)

Kyleigh Maria said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Kyleigh Maria said:
> ...



   yeah!


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 16, 2010)

I don't know, Cleo.  I'm sensitive, you know.


----------



## Cleopatra II (Jul 16, 2010)

yeah..............................I know!


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 16, 2010)

Did you see that there are a couple of threads here where you are supposed to go if you want to swear at each other?  LOL!!!


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 16, 2010)

We could go there one day just for giggles and call each other lint lickers.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2010)

well good grief. I got two phone calls and neither one was worth answering. I'm gonna take teh thing off the hook! only people I WANT to talk to have my or Peos cell numbers....hee hee.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 16, 2010)

I don't even have a home phone anymore, doodlebug.  Haven't for a few years.  It's intrusive.


----------



## editec (Jul 16, 2010)

Kyleigh Maria said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > Kyleigh Maria said:
> ...


 
Maybe.

Couple questions though.

Do you own a yacht?

If yes, can you send me a picture of it?


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 16, 2010)

I do not own a yacht.  I don't believe in keeping wild animals as pets.  So no.  I can't send a pic.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 16, 2010)

Is that a deal breaker?


----------



## Cleopatra II (Jul 16, 2010)

There are so many different things going on here! A place to go and swear at each other? Priceless.

We got rid of our phones about 6 months ago. It was a very good move!!! It is so much more peaceful now. Also no telemarketers!!!! You should do it, Doodle, it so freeing!!!


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 16, 2010)

There is a lot going on here.  I saw some actual DISCUSSION!!


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 16, 2010)

Talk to you all later.  It's time to close up shop!!


----------



## Cleopatra II (Jul 16, 2010)

Same here!!!! Night all!!!


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 17, 2010)

Anybody home this morning?


----------



## USAMomma (Jul 17, 2010)

Hello PEO! And doodlebug and kyleigh and everyone

Just woke up a few minutes ago and wanted to stop in to wish everyone a great day
Have to rush out for a computer repair job so can't visit long.

"See" you all later sometime.


----------



## River Hawk (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi!  Was gone yesterday so just found this place.  How is everyone doing?  Major thunderstorms last night but today is a beautiful day.  Went to a college party last night it was a lot of fun and laughs, working on yawn schoolwork and goofing off, made some wonderful chili today - I had two bowls over rice it was so good with a little sprinkled cheese on top - yummo!


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 19, 2010)

Good Mornin' to anyone who is awake. I'm close. One more cup o' joe and I'll be there. I think. 
lovely weather so far.61F. and prtial cloudy. sun isn't quite up yet so its hard to tell much. BIG plans today. Laundry, kitchen to do as I neglacted it yesterday because I was in the yard mostly plus I just didn't feel like doing dishes. Now, I regret it, but only for a minute. Peo promised to vacuum his hair up in the living room if I cook his breakfast. damndog anyway...All he managed to do yesterday was chase sally(his chipmunk buddy) and go for a swim at the power house lake. rough life.....


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 19, 2010)

Good morning, doodlebug.  I worked hard all weekend and I'm glad to be back at work so I can get some rest.  My house now sparkles.  So if the Queen of Utopia should decide to visit, I can seat her, serve her tea and strumpets, and not be embarassed.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 19, 2010)

whats a stumpet? does it come with fruit?


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 19, 2010)

how do you get a little picture by your name anyway?


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 19, 2010)

well, poop. I guess I'll get started on the dishes......


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 19, 2010)

The same way I got your picture on the other board.  I'm not a mod here so I can't do it for you.

And yes, they have fruit.  I think.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 19, 2010)

Messy said he's not coming over.  I wish he would.  He says its boring.  I'd think he's welcome the chance to get away from DK, but I guess that's up to him.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 19, 2010)

the same way,huh? o.k. THAT really helped. I don't reckon I'll ask you to help with the dishes.....


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 19, 2010)

Messys a goof and loves dks attention.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 19, 2010)

LOL!!  I know you don't know how to do it.  When I'm at home, I can walk you through it, ok?  But on the other board, I could get into your profile to fix it because I'm a mod there.  I can't do that here.  It's not that hard.  If you have some time today to surf and find a pic you like, I can walk you through it later tonight.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm embarassed to say this ..but I LIKE when you get into my profile,baby.
o.k. we'll do it later.I just don't enjoy being a blank in life. I was that for too many years when married....


----------



## Middleman (Jul 19, 2010)

Refugee threads are an internet discussion board, time honored tradition. They usually eventually fizzle out. Meanwhile, welcome!


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 19, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> I'm embarassed to say this ..but I LIKE when you get into my profile,baby.
> o.k. we'll do it later.I just don't enjoy being a blank in life. I was that for too many years when married....




LOL!!  It will only take us a few minutes.  If you can sign on to IM at about 8 your time, I should be sat down by then.  And I don't think you can use the same pic as at Kyleighs Place.  I thought I read somewhere that you can only have a "moving" avatar if you meet certain requirements.  I'm sure you can use one of your personal pics.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 19, 2010)

Middleman said:


> Refugee threads are an internet discussion board, time honored tradition. They usually eventually fizzle out. Meanwhile, welcome!




Our last "refugee thread" fizzled out after about 8400 pages!!  And thank you for the welcome, Middleman.  You are certainly welcome to chat here with us.  We love the company.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 19, 2010)

THank you Middleman.Good Morning.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 19, 2010)

Our last "refugee thread" fizzled out after about 8400 pages!!
Only becuase they closed the damnboard!! We don't do well at fizzling. I think it's because it's been so wet lately and I live in the Pacific Northwest where it seems to rain on a regular basis. Last year I think 13 people drowned just falling off thier bikes.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 19, 2010)

Now that's wet!!

So what's on your schedule today?  Did you get those dishes done yet?  If not, get Peo to do them.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 19, 2010)

Peo did the ones that had stuff on them he liked. He left the rest! He is NOT fond of brussel sprouts.
I have a load of laundry in the wash and one in the dryer and the dishes are soaking. ANything else I can do for you dear???


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 19, 2010)

I've got Joe Walsh blasting on the box hoping it kicks me in gear.


----------



## Middleman (Jul 19, 2010)

So, is the other board named 'Peo's Place'?


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 19, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> Peo did the ones that had stuff on them he liked. He left the rest! He is NOT fond of brussel sprouts.
> I have a load of laundry in the wash and one in the dryer and the dishes are soaking. ANything else I can do for you dear???




Dear Heavens!!  Don't let him eat brussel sprouts!!  He'll be passing gas all night!!  And no, thank you.  And all that's left is to pick a nice spot for a piccy.  I'll fry the chicken!!


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 19, 2010)

no. it isn't.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 19, 2010)

Middleman said:


> So, is the other board named 'Peo's Place'?




No.  We have one board that is Kyleigh's place, AKA Paradise Cove.  We had a Tropical Island thread that turned into Tropical Island Across the Pond when we were forced to relocated.  It's not named that anymore.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 19, 2010)

I'll make tater salad but I leave the eggs out of course. If you really want eggs I can do some deviled eggs for you, but I think they stink. I washed out checkered tablecloth and I scored a nice bottle of wine form Rodney when he came up from the valley. He also brought Bing cherries and Rainiers too.I have some of them soaking in vodka. 30 days from now we'll have a treat!


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 19, 2010)

They do stink, but they sure are good.  Wine?  Are you trying to get me drunk??  You KNOW what happens when I drink.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 19, 2010)

I WOULS NOT try to get you drunk ..with wine. Thats why God made tequila.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 19, 2010)

the s was just too close to the d.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 19, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> I WOULS NOT try to get you drunk ..with wine. Thats why God made tequila.



Oh dear.  Tequila is the devil's tool!!!.

_*snort - I said "tool"*_


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 19, 2010)

Want me to move it.  I could put the s by the z.  Nobody ever uses the z.  Unles they are sleeping.
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 19, 2010)

By the way, did you bring any baboons with you.  We could use an update or two.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 19, 2010)

It might be easier if I just put on my glasses. IF I can find them. Peo was using them to start a fire yesterday in his survival classes. He also made off with my compass...


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 19, 2010)

burried the gold baboons. I made a map. theres an *X* on it. I hope to find the map when I clean house.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 19, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> It might be easier if I just put on my glasses. IF I can find them. Peo was using them to start a fire yesterday in his survival classes. He also made off with my compass...



Your compass and your glasses?  You are going to run into stuff and break your damn toe.  Probably the one I sewed back on.  I wouldn't test those stitches too much.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 19, 2010)

You buried them??  After I worked so hard to dig them up in the first place??  MEN!!


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 19, 2010)

Want me to send Jeannie?


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm still quick! I dropped the 12 inch cast iron skillet. 1st I was gonna catch it with my foot but in a split second I changed my mind and hopped backwards out of the way but stumbled and cracked my elbow on the stove and sorta spun around and caught myself with my face on the counter. As I was falling  I reached for the counter top and grabbed the big blue pyrex casserole dish and pulled it onto the top of my head. Peo came running in with his camera. He likes candid shots. I think I'm gonna have a knot.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 19, 2010)

yes, send her IF shes in a good mood only. nothing worse than a genie when she gets her period. and that is a fact one shouldn't ignore.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 19, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> I'm still quick! I dropped the 12 inch cast iron skillet. 1st I was gonna catch it with my foot but in a split second I changed my mind and hopped backwards out of the way but stumbled and cracked my elbow on the stove and sorta spun around and caught myself with my face on the counter. As I was falling  I reached for the counter top and grabbed the big blue pyrex casserole dish and pulled it onto the top of my head. Peo came running in with his camera. He likes candid shots. I think I'm gonna have a knot.



Dear Heavens.  You need a keeper!!  You do more damage to yourself!  Put an icebag on your head.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 19, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> yes, send her IF shes in a good mood only. nothing worse than a genie when she gets her period. and that is a fact one shouldn't ignore.



I don't know if she is or not.  YOU wanna ask her????


----------



## Samson (Jul 19, 2010)

Kyleigh Maria said:


> Lord have Mercy!!  My first post and I'm in trouble already!!



Post a pic of nekkid Asian Chicks with an Octopus.

They really seem to appreciate that around here.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 19, 2010)

hmm. an Asian with an octapus.....
*PEO,COME BOY< FETCH OUR PHOTO ALBUM.*


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 19, 2010)

All the naked Asian chicks got thrown in the volcano.  Sorry.  And we have kracken.  His name is Kenneth.  Haven't seen any octupi.

Hello, Samson.  And welcome.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 19, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> hmm. an Asian with an octapus.....
> *PEO,COME BOY< FETCH OUR PHOTO ALBUM.*




Don't even think about it.  You know I'll have to do away with them.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 19, 2010)

Kyleigh Maria said:


> doodlebug said:
> 
> 
> > hmm. an Asian with an octapus.....
> ...



Ummmm...  Octo-porn........
(Oh God!  Not again!)


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 19, 2010)

Besides, those pictures aren't in there anymore.  And in case you are wondering, I have no idea what happened to them.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 19, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> Kyleigh Maria said:
> 
> 
> > doodlebug said:
> ...



LOL!!  Again?  There are several instances of octopus porn??


----------



## Samson (Jul 19, 2010)

Kyleigh Maria said:


> All the naked Asian chicks got thrown in the volcano.  Sorry.  And we have kracken.  His name is Kenneth.  Haven't seen any octupi.
> 
> Hello, Samson.  And welcome.



How sad.

Well, even drawings of Asian Chicks with Squids work just as well.

BTW: rather than welcome you individually in the "Welcome Forum" I'm just gonna welcome you all as a group.....so gather around......for a group hug:

***groaping is incouraged***


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 19, 2010)

Kyleigh Maria said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kyleigh Maria said:
> ...



Constant.......  Someone has a fetish.....


----------



## Samson (Jul 19, 2010)

Kyleigh Maria said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kyleigh Maria said:
> ...



Rumors......Nasty, Discusting Rumors..........Damn Gunny and his perversions.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 19, 2010)

what did you bribe Peo with to get your hands on my pictures???? He is not as faithful of a pet as I had hoped for...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 19, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> I'm still quick! I dropped the 12 inch cast iron skillet. 1st I was gonna catch it with my foot but in a split second I changed my mind and hopped backwards out of the way but stumbled and cracked my elbow on the stove and sorta spun around and caught myself with my face on the counter. As I was falling  I reached for the counter top and grabbed the big blue pyrex casserole dish and pulled it onto the top of my head. Peo came running in with his camera. He likes candid shots. I think I'm gonna have a knot.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 19, 2010)

Samson said:


> Kyleigh Maria said:
> 
> 
> > All the naked Asian chicks got thrown in the volcano.  Sorry.  And we have kracken.  His name is Kenneth.  Haven't seen any octupi.
> ...



Ok.  Who's hand is that????

I'd offer you some tea but we don't have the bud field planted yet.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 19, 2010)

thanks for the welcome Samson. Are you the real samson or Sams' son?


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 19, 2010)

I did bring clones.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 19, 2010)

Clones?  I'm good with that!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 19, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> I did bring clones.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 19, 2010)

wow. I just now noticed .Ky, you have my heart in your hand! Don't squeeze it too hard,ok?


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh thank Heavens!!  You found Andrew!!!


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 19, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> wow. I just now noticed .Ky, you have my heart in your hand! Don't squeeze it too hard,ok?




Awwwww.  Never.

I use my vise for sqeezing stuff.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 19, 2010)

I thought I hid your vice................*PEO!!!!! DAMITALL!!!*


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 19, 2010)

Peo has a soft spot for peanut butter.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 19, 2010)

Kyleigh Maria said:


> doodlebug said:
> 
> 
> > wow. I just now noticed .Ky, you have my heart in your hand! Don't squeeze it too hard,ok?
> ...



Thigh Master??


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 19, 2010)

Thigh Master?? 

i wish. Kys got a few bad habits. balls in a vise if your a bad boy and eliminating cheerleaders and other hotties that wander too close. Oh well, we all have our habits I guess.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 19, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> Kyleigh Maria said:
> 
> 
> > doodlebug said:
> ...



Between-The-Thigh Master.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 19, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> Thigh Master??
> 
> i wish. Kys got a few bad habits. balls in a vise if your a bad boy and eliminating cheerleaders and other hotties that wander too close. Oh well, we all have our habits I guess.



It's for your own good.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 19, 2010)

my niece just called fromVAncouver. She and a friend are coming up to camp this weekend. Thats wonderful. It means I have to go set up a camp, pitch a couple of tents and cut up some firewood. very relaxing....crap.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 19, 2010)

my own good?? My eye!!!


----------



## Samson (Jul 19, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> thanks for the welcome Samson. Are you the real samson or Sams' son?



I'm the real Samson.

Delilah has destroyed all my strength, and I now live among the Philistines.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 19, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> my niece just called fromVAncouver. She and a friend are coming up to camp this weekend. Thats wonderful. It means I have to go set up a camp, pitch a couple of tents and cut up some firewood. very relaxing....crap.




You'll have a great time. Wait till they get there and have them help you.

And it is for your own good.  No telling what influences you could be subjected to.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 19, 2010)

samson,

I'll assume you ignored the signs we had posted about Delilah. Oh well, the Philistines at least know how to party.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 19, 2010)

Samson said:


> doodlebug said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for the welcome Samson. Are you the real samson or Sams' son?
> ...




We have ways of restoring destroyed strength, Sampson.  In fact, Jeannie can do it with just a twitch of her nose.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 19, 2010)

And how come it's always the woman who's to blame?  You must have done SOMETHING to make her so mad.


----------



## Samson (Jul 19, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> samson,
> 
> I'll assume you ignored the signs we had posted about Delilah. Oh well, the Philistines at least know how to party.



Yep, I ignored all of them, even the ones attached to 2'X4's I was hit with.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 19, 2010)

Influences??? what influenses??? Every hottie that gets near ends up having an accident. uh..they ARE accidents aren't they? look at me when I'm talking young lady! I KNOW that look.


----------



## Samson (Jul 19, 2010)

Kyleigh Maria said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > doodlebug said:
> ...



I can tell.



Kyleigh Maria said:


> And how come it's always the woman who's to blame?  You must have done SOMETHING to make her so mad.



She just didn't like my hair.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 19, 2010)

We have ways of restoring destroyed strength, Sampson. In fact, Jeannie can do it with just a twitch of her nose. 

just pray she don't sneeze at the wrong moment. you could end up in worse shape.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 19, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> Influences??? what influenses??? Every hottie that gets near ends up having an accident. uh..they ARE accidents aren't they? look at me when I'm talking young lady! I KNOW that look.



Well.  All I know is they sure didn't jump on purpose, so that makes it an accident, right?  That's my story and I'm sticking to it.

What look? 

This one?


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 19, 2010)

She just didn't like my hair.[/QUOTE]


Destroying your strength does seem a bit extreme if that's all it was.  Want me to have a talk with her?


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 19, 2010)

I think the only real reason women get blamed for stuff is because they are usually the ones that did it.
just sayin'


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 19, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> I think the only real reason women get blamed for stuff is because they are usually the ones that did it.
> just sayin'




Cause you make us do stuff.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't make you do nothin'!!  EVER. I value my body parts. so there.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 19, 2010)

But see?  If you didn't look at all those cheerleaders bouncing up and down, I wouldn't have to watch them have accidents?  See how that works?


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 19, 2010)

Hot springs!!!!!


----------



## Samson (Jul 19, 2010)

Kyleigh Maria said:


> > She just didn't like my hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was my Back Hair.

I thought she'd appreciate the braids.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 19, 2010)

If you didn't look at all those cheerleaders bouncing up and down, I wouldn't have to watch them have accidents? 

oh,I stand corrected. I hardly ever look very much plus you know damn well I'm almost continually faithful when the mood hits me and you're always going to practically be my favorite woman in the whole world.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 19, 2010)

why don't women like back hair?? especialy braided? I isn't like it was just blowing in the wind and unrulely..pftt.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 19, 2010)

Samson said:


> Kyleigh Maria said:
> 
> 
> > > She just didn't like my hair.
> ...



Ok.  I'll get your braids back.  I even have sewing kit.  Which way did she go?


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 19, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> If you didn't look at all those cheerleaders bouncing up and down, I wouldn't have to watch them have accidents?
> 
> oh,I stand corrected. I hardly ever look very much plus you know damn well I'm almost continually faithful when the mood hits me and you're always going to practically be my favorite woman in the whole world.



LOL!!  I'm almost convinced!!


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 19, 2010)

Samson,careful.!.. Kyleigh sewed a friends head back on once and did it backwards. It was sorta funny at first but quite inconvienent for driving a car. He had to use mirors.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 19, 2010)

Ok.  I couldn't find her, but Cheech and Chong donated some of their back hair.  And I have clam snot for glue.  Turn around please.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 19, 2010)

ky, what CAN I do to convince you,dear? will these Peppermints in a sterling silver box help?


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 19, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> Samson,careful.!.. Kyleigh sewed a friends head back on once and did it backwards. It was sorta funny at first but quite inconvienent for driving a car. He had to use mirors.



Heeeeeeeeeeey!!  You helped!!!


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 19, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> ky, what CAN I do to convince you,dear? will these Peppermints in a sterling silver box help?





Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!  I love peppermints!!  And silver!

Convince me of what, sweetie?


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 19, 2010)

Ky, I gotta go down the valley for a bit. Catch you later. try to behave. btw, did I tell you how cute your new ear rings are ?


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 19, 2010)

Ok.  Have a safe trip.  I better get something done, too.  I'll be good.  I promise to almost try not to offend anyone or stuff like that.  See you later.  And thanks!!  I borrowed them from the last volleyball girl.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 19, 2010)

Made it home.again. It's always a surprise. I finally got a clear shot at baby elk with the camera. Couldn't have been more perfect unless I had of had good batteries in the camera. I didn't. the damn things are already out of their spots. They're not gonna look like babies much longer. I've decided baby elk are the most difficult critter to get a picture of except for the Sasquatch tribal members.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 19, 2010)

well, since you asked...yes,my camp robber jay birds (gray jay or whiskey jack or Canada jay) are still here. I'm surprised at that. Wrong elevation.seems the young birds are learning fast. One has yet to learn to grab its food and get back up off the ground. That is a must if you wanna survive. house cats,bobcats, hawks and falcons will get you if you hang out on the ground and ea tout in the open ,not paying attention. I'll keep my fingers crossed for this pup.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 19, 2010)

You see the most wonderous things, doodlebug.  Sorry you missed your pic of the baby elk.  I would love to see it.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 20, 2010)

ky,these camp robbers mix food and bird spit and make balls of food to store in branches up high in the firs and cedars. fairly interesting ,huh? they have a number of calls and are great conversationalist compared to some birds. their cousin stellar jays are real good at immitating hawks and falcons. they like to come buzzing into the area screeching and scattering the other birds. I had one here I called einstein as he was simply a master at language and was very smart. they'll also mimic ospreys and eagles casting their voices like a ventriliquist.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 20, 2010)

Spit ball food?  Eeeeek!!  You are very blessed, my friend.


----------



## USAMomma (Jul 20, 2010)

Just stopping by with a quick hello

Have a great day everyone


----------



## USAMomma (Jul 20, 2010)

OH! Let me deliver some Coffee, tea and treats too
Enjoy and I shall "see" you all later sometime.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 20, 2010)

spit ball food must be good. ( you do know tht you swallow spit daily don't you?) I never tried spitball food.If I could climb better I would. my humming birds nest real high too. I wish I were more advanced in levitation. I'd like to get pics of baby hummers! everytime I practice I worry about getting a sudden gust of wind and getting blown into the power lines.I suppose I should go away from the hacienda and work on that in the open.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 20, 2010)

WOW! thanks Momma! I love those cups. sorta an Irish pattern,huh?? hope you and Huby have a wonderful and safe day out there on the freeways!


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi, momma.  It's good to see you.

And I swallow saliva.  Not spit!!  Yuck.


----------



## umm-mmhmm (Jul 20, 2010)

Hiya, folks!  I found, not to my surprise, someone had decided to use my original moniker (very recently ... how clever!), so just modified it a bit.  This is me, though.  The other is, so far, mute.  Sad, that.  I'd rather hoped to meet my doppleganger. 

Hope all are well.  Have to run get dinner for mother and I, so just wanted to stop in and say hello.  I'll have a look around when I've put the onus of feeding our faces behind me.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 20, 2010)

Glad you found us, mmhmm.  It's a rather pleasant place so far.  I figured somebody would get hijacked when I saw tweedledum and tweedledee sign up here.


----------



## River Hawk (Jul 20, 2010)

saw tweedledum and tweedledee sign up here. 

more details!


----------



## Samson (Jul 20, 2010)

Kyleigh Maria said:


> Hi, momma.  It's good to see you.
> 
> And I swallow saliva.  Not spit!!  Yuck.



As long as you swallow.

That's the important point.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 20, 2010)

Samson said:


> Kyleigh Maria said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, momma.  It's good to see you.
> ...



Everybody has to.  Otherwise, how would food get in your tummy?


----------



## Samson (Jul 20, 2010)

Kyleigh Maria said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Kyleigh Maria said:
> ...






There is that.

I like your attitude.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank you very much.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 21, 2010)

just checkin' in to say I have my company and we're headed up into Mount Rainier Park to get wild flower pics and see what else there is to enjoy. A beautiful day and 64F. right now. perfect!!! hope you all have a great day!!


----------



## Samson (Jul 21, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> just checkin' in to say I have my company and we're headed up into Mount Rainier Park to get wild flower pics and see what else there is to enjoy. A beautiful day and 64F. right now. perfect!!! hope you all have a great day!!



Post Pics.


----------



## Cleopatra II (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello all........................it's hump day!!!!


----------



## Samson (Jul 21, 2010)

Cleopatra II said:


> Hello all........................it's hump day!!!!



Um.....would you like to celebrate?


----------



## USAMomma (Jul 21, 2010)

GOOD MORNING Peo and doodlebug
and good morning everyone
Just stopped by to wish everyone a wonderful day


----------



## Samson (Jul 21, 2010)

USAMomma said:


> GOOD MORNING Peo and doodlebug
> and good morning everyone
> Just stopped by to wish everyone a wonderful day



What, you can't also give your cup size while you're here?


----------



## River Hawk (Jul 21, 2010)

I got in trouble for that - first week here.

  :;


----------



## River Hawk (Jul 21, 2010)

Don't go to UK boards today guys, they are total trash!  Everyone is posting fake nics and posting bad pics and threads.  Gone way downhill since we migrated.


----------



## Samson (Jul 21, 2010)

River Hawk said:


> I got in trouble for that - first week here.
> 
> :;






Toldya


----------



## Cleopatra II (Jul 21, 2010)

The UK boards are going down hill. Gee..............I wonder why? So, how is everyone doing? Samson must be kind of like a Luvcheez............................chasing skirts all day long!


----------



## River Hawk (Jul 21, 2010)

Samson is cute


----------



## River Hawk (Jul 21, 2010)

Kofi?


----------



## Cleopatra II (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't know, River.....I don't think he is.


----------



## Samson (Jul 21, 2010)

Cleopatra II said:


> The UK boards are going down hill. Gee..............I wonder why? So, how is everyone doing? Samson must be kind of like a Luvcheez............................chasing skirts all day long!




I do stop to drink.


----------



## River Hawk (Jul 21, 2010)

I know.  Kofi got a membership here but never posted.  He went to Hawaii, came back and has not talked since.  He posted on lunch board today but I don't think it was him.  He has a few imposters.  (Wanna bees).  Love, River Hawk  p.s. I love your cat hat


----------



## Cleopatra II (Jul 21, 2010)

Samson - I can tell you are going to be alot of fun!!!

River - Thanks!!!! I was making margarittas one day.................and wahla!!!!!!!!!!
What a face on this guy!!!!
Would you call him a SOUR PUSS?


----------



## Samson (Jul 21, 2010)

Cleopatra II said:


> Samson - I can tell you are going to be alot of fun!!!
> 
> River - Thanks!!!! I was making margarittas one day.................and wahla!!!!!!!!!!
> What a face on this guy!!!!
> Would you call him a SOUR PUSS?




BEWAHAHAHAHA!!!!

"SOUR PUSS"......see, a Cat with a Lime's Skin Hat........




AM I THE ONLY ONE WITH A SENSE OF HUMOR IN HERE!!!


----------



## Cleopatra II (Jul 21, 2010)

Of course not!!! I think you are quite funny!!!


But then I'm a stitch!!!


----------



## Samson (Jul 21, 2010)

Cleopatra II said:


> Of course not!!! I think you are quite funny!!!
> 
> 
> But then I'm a stitch!!!



Thank goodness we have each other to entertain.


----------



## Cleopatra II (Jul 21, 2010)

It's the little things in life that matter most!


----------



## Samson (Jul 21, 2010)

Cleopatra II said:


> It's the little things in life that matter most!



That's what I tell all the ladies.


----------



## Cleopatra II (Jul 21, 2010)

EXCEPT for that.


----------



## Samson (Jul 21, 2010)

Cleopatra II said:


> EXCEPT for that.



I meant Brain.

What do YOU MEAN??


----------



## Cleopatra II (Jul 21, 2010)

You tell all the ladies you have a little BRAIN?


interesting.....................................................................


----------



## Samson (Jul 21, 2010)

Cleopatra II said:


> You tell all the ladies you have a little BRAIN?
> 
> 
> interesting.....................................................................



They think its sexy.


----------



## umm-mmhmm (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi, all!  I hope everyone is doing well and having a wonderful day.  I can't seem to get the energy to do anything more difficult than keep my freaking eyes open!  I'm really looking forward to having two weeks to myself.  Two more work days and that becomes a reality! 

Seems like a pretty good board here.  Not too strict, but strict enough to control certain factions bent on ruining it for everyone else, I'd think.  That's a good thing, in my opinion.  As to my usual alias being taken, it doesn't bother me much.  I can't think of anyone who could actually emulate my posting style without getting caught.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 25, 2010)

Boy.  This place sure is quiet when I'm gone!  Let's get hopping!!


----------



## Samson (Jul 25, 2010)

Kyleigh Maria said:


> Boy.  This place sure is quiet when I'm gone!  Let's get hopping!!



Oh, is "hopping" what you call it.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 25, 2010)

I hope I can hop.  I haven't tried for awhile.  There's just been no call for hopping lately.  Kind of sad, really.


----------



## Samson (Jul 25, 2010)

Kyleigh Maria said:


> I hope I can hop.  I haven't tried for awhile.  There's just been no call for hopping lately.  Kind of sad, really.



What did you do today?


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 25, 2010)

Not much.  But no hopping.  How about you?


----------



## Samson (Jul 26, 2010)

Kyleigh Maria said:


> Not much.  But no hopping.  How about you?



Made coffee in my french press
Worked Out
Went to lunch with Boy1
Napped
Debated paying for The NFL channel with Boy2 (I told him "NO")
Debated hosting a sleepover tonight with The Girl (I told her "NO")
Told Delilah I plan to be away tomorrow night.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 26, 2010)

And how did Boy2, The Girl and Delilah react to your decisions?


----------



## Samson (Jul 26, 2010)

Kyleigh Maria said:


> And how did Boy2, The Girl and Delilah react to your decisions?




Delilah is thrilled

Boy2 pouted

The Girl, repeatedly asked, again, and again, and again, until Delilah threatened her with something.....I'm pretty good a completely ignoring someone.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 26, 2010)

> Delilah is thrilled



That works out well for both of you!!




> Boy2 pouted



At first read, that seemed to be bad until I saw you're "pretty good at completely ignoring someone".  




> The Girl, repeatedly asked, again, and again, and again, until Delilah threatened her with something.....I'm pretty good a completely ignoring someone


.

I can't blame The Girl for giving it a good shot.  One never knows when one can wear down their opponent.


----------



## JR Brown (Jul 26, 2010)

what a shame.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 26, 2010)

JR Brown said:


> what a shame.



And yet here you are!!  

Hi, JR!!  I hope things are just wonderful for you.


----------



## Samson (Jul 26, 2010)

Kyleigh Maria said:


> JR Brown said:
> 
> 
> > what a shame.
> ...



Can I call him Junior Brown?

Or whould he perfer Lil' Nappy?


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 26, 2010)

He goes by a bunch of nicks.  I doubt he cares which one you choose.  He's sort of grumpy.


----------



## Samson (Jul 26, 2010)

Kyleigh Maria said:


> He goes by a bunch of nicks.  I doubt he cares which one you choose.  He's sort of grumpy.




I think I'll just go with "Lil' Junior."


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 26, 2010)

That's up to you.

How did your night out go?


----------



## Samson (Jul 26, 2010)

Kyleigh Maria said:


> That's up to you.
> 
> How did your night out go?



Met a friend for drinks after work, and we discussed the entertainment surrounding the Sturgis Motorcycle Rally. I'd planned to go to the Bag Lady Bash, but now I also want to attend the Topless Women Bull Riding Contest in Hewlett, WY, as well as maybe the Motley Crue concert.

Then, after a couple of really good Bloody Marys, the bartendress made an appointment with a tatoo artist to improve my Celtic Shield-Knot Tat (I want it to "stand out" more). She drove me down to the bar where he had set up his studio (for Bikers), and we discussed options. He suggested centering the tat inside a huge cross....no. way.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 26, 2010)

> I'd planned to go to the Bag Lady Bash, but now I also want to attend the Topless Women Bull Riding Contest in Hewlett, WY, as well as maybe the Motley Crue concert.



I understand the Topless Women Bull Riding Contest (ouch) but I have no idea what a Bag Lady Bash is.  Whatever it is, it would seem a Motley Crue concert would be anti-climatic after either of those!



> Then, after a couple of really good Bloody Marys, the bartendress made an appointment with a tatoo artist to improve my Celtic Shield-Knot Tat (I want it to "stand out" more). She drove me down to the bar where he had set up his studio (for Bikers), and we discussed options. He suggested centering the tat inside a huge cross....no. way.



I like tasteful tats but I think you might be glad you didn't make any big decisions after a couple of Bloody Marys.


----------



## Samson (Jul 26, 2010)

Kyleigh Maria said:


> > I'd planned to go to the Bag Lady Bash, but now I also want to attend the Topless Women Bull Riding Contest in Hewlett, WY, as well as maybe the Motley Crue concert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From what I gather, the Sturgis Bike Rally is a wide flung party of wonton abandon, with or without Topless Bull Riding.

I'm really just wanting to flirt with Tatted Up Biker Babes Wearing Leather Chaps


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 26, 2010)

> I'm really just wanting to flirt with Tatted Up Biker Babes Wearing Leather Chaps



Good luck to you, then.  Just watch out for the tatted up biker babe boyfriends.  Some of them have NO sense of humor!


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 26, 2010)

PS:  I'd make sure Delilah is ok with all this.  If not, she might aim at something other than your back hair next time.


----------



## Samson (Jul 26, 2010)

Kyleigh Maria said:


> PS:  I'd make sure Delilah is ok with all this.  If not, she might aim at something other than your back hair next time.



As long as I'm out of the house, she's good.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 26, 2010)

Left the toilet seat up again, huh?


----------



## Samson (Jul 26, 2010)

Kyleigh Maria said:


> Left the toilet seat up again, huh?



No, but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 26, 2010)

LOL!!!  I have plenty more.  Just ask when you need a suggestion.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 27, 2010)

Anybody up and around this place.  I can't do one more day of Mother is JJ/AKA/mmhmm/anybody who Dual doesn't like.  It's mindless and I'm getting ready to scream.  And my place of work frowns on that.


----------



## Samson (Jul 27, 2010)

Kyleigh Maria said:


> Anybody up and around this place.  I can't do one more day of Mother is JJ/AKA/mmhmm/anybody who Dual doesn't like.  It's mindless and I'm getting ready to scream.  And my place of work frowns on that.



I'm always up for you Kyleigh.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 27, 2010)

Samson said:


> Kyleigh Maria said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody up and around this place.  I can't do one more day of Mother is JJ/AKA/mmhmm/anybody who Dual doesn't like.  It's mindless and I'm getting ready to scream.  And my place of work frowns on that.
> ...



Awwwwwww!!  How sweet!!  Even if I don't do Topless Bull Riding?

I've been busy this morning telling fortunes on another board.  How has your morning been?


----------



## Samson (Jul 27, 2010)

Kyleigh Maria said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Kyleigh Maria said:
> ...



I need to get home and get ready to go under the knife tomorrow.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 27, 2010)

Samson said:


> Kyleigh Maria said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...




Oh my!!  Nothing serious, I hope?  I'll sure be keeping you in my thoughts.

There is no "hug" icon, or I'd give you one.  Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Samson (Jul 27, 2010)

Kyleigh Maria said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Kyleigh Maria said:
> ...



Nothing too horrible. I oughta be able to drive to The Cheyenne Frontier Days to seem the Greatest Female CW singer of Our Time, Miranda Lambert, in concert Thursday night.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 27, 2010)

Samson said:


> Kyleigh Maria said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



I love Miranda.  She's in the top five.  Right up there with McEntire, Underwood, McBride, and Wynonna.


----------



## Samson (Jul 27, 2010)

Kyleigh Maria said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Kyleigh Maria said:
> ...



Im on her fanforum

Reason I like Miranda is that she represents one of the few female "Outlaws." Some of her greatest songs are just to edgy for radio (a la Johnny Cash, Willie Nelson, Merle Haggard, Waylon Jennings).


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL!!  I just googled Pog Mo Thoin.

Anyway, I agree.  I like her style.  It's refreshing after all the "cotton candy" stuff that's out.  I'm a bit disappointed in Carrie Underwood right now.  I don't like her new stuff.


----------



## Samson (Jul 27, 2010)

Kyleigh Maria said:


> LOL!!  I just googled Pog Mo Thoin.
> 
> Anyway, I agree.  I like her style.  It's refreshing after all the "cotton candy" stuff that's out.  I'm a bit disappointed in Carrie Underwood right now.  I don't like her new stuff.



Oh yeah

Gotta Run.

Check it out


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 27, 2010)

Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 27, 2010)

Well, it appears most of the refugees decided to stay at the UK Board.  Sure don't know why, but Ok!!  Guess I can raise hell over there just as easily.


----------



## Samson (Jul 27, 2010)

Kyleigh Maria said:


> Well, it appears most of the refugees decided to stay at the UK Board.  Sure don't know why, but Ok!!  Guess I can raise hell over there just as easily.



Change isn't easy.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Jul 29, 2010)

Hope all went well for you, Samson.


----------



## Samson (Jul 29, 2010)

Kyleigh Maria said:


> Hope all went well for you, Samson.




Alls well, and as predicted I see nothing keeping me from spending the evening listening to White Liar and Gunpowder & Lead.


----------



## JR Brown (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks as if there is not nearly enough drama on this message board for Kyleigh.  Just sayin'


----------



## Samson (Aug 2, 2010)

JR Brown said:


> Looks as if there is not nearly enough drama on this message board for Kyleigh.  Just sayin'




Yep, junior, you can't sit in one thread and expect drama to find you.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Aug 2, 2010)

JR Brown said:


> Looks as if there is not nearly enough drama on this message board for Kyleigh.  Just sayin'



Why is it that you travel across boards to talk to me, JR?  Are you chewbAKA in goat's clothing?  Finding it a bit difficult to stalk me under 10 different nicks here?


----------



## Samson (Aug 2, 2010)

Kyleigh Maria said:


> JR Brown said:
> 
> 
> > Looks as if there is not nearly enough drama on this message board for Kyleigh.  Just sayin'
> ...



Ok I sense a smidgeon of drama developing.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Aug 2, 2010)

I sense obsession and I ain't talking the perfume.


----------



## Samson (Aug 2, 2010)

Kyleigh Maria said:


> I sense obsession and I ain't talking the perfume.



I sense a TEASE, and I ain't takin' 'bout my hair.


----------



## USAMomma (Aug 2, 2010)

Just stopping in to say hello
Hope everyone doing wonderful and hope you all have a great evening

I shall stop in again sometime


----------



## Samson (Aug 2, 2010)

USAMomma said:


> Just stopping in to say hello
> Hope everyone doing wonderful and hope you all have a great evening
> 
> I shall stop in again sometime



Hiya baybee.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Aug 2, 2010)

Samson said:


> Kyleigh Maria said:
> 
> 
> > I sense obsession and I ain't talking the perfume.
> ...



If you are talking about me, you couldn't be further from accurate.

Hello, Momma.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Aug 2, 2010)

I read you got off on a bit of a getaway, Momma.  That's great and I'm glad you got to relax a bit.


----------



## Samson (Aug 2, 2010)

Kyleigh Maria said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Kyleigh Maria said:
> ...



I'm talkin 'bout you.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice to know, Samson.  Thanks very much.  Especially since you have every reason to sling such an insult.

Glad you recuperated from your surgery.  Have a nice night.


----------



## Samson (Aug 2, 2010)

Kyleigh Maria said:


> Nice to know, Samson.  Thanks very much.  Especially since you have every reason to sling such an insult.
> 
> Glad you recuperated from your surgery.  Have a nice night.



Insult?

I thought you'd be flattered...


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Aug 2, 2010)

You have a lot to learn about women if you think calling them a "tease" is flattering.  Good night.


----------



## Samson (Aug 2, 2010)

Kyleigh Maria said:


> You have a lot to learn about women if you think calling them a "tease" is flattering.  Good night.



You realise you're saying, "good night" again?


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Aug 2, 2010)

Momma?  Did you get away from home?  I didn't see you post where you went.  I certainly hope so.  You and hubby have been working your fingers to the bone.  I did see you post that you saw some land you would like to have.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 3, 2010)

How many MSNBC members have made it over here?


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Aug 3, 2010)

Spoonman said:


> How many MSNBC members have made it over here?



Not many, Spoonman.  Some have signed up and didn't like the format.  Let's see.  I believe mmhmm, doodlebug, river hawk, ex tex, usa momma, messy, the two kofis, the 17 JR browns.  Not sure who I've missed.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Aug 3, 2010)

I believe almost everyone who has ventured over and decided to post has posted in this thread.  So that's not many.  

Oh.  I believe Hawkeye has been here, too.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 3, 2010)

Kyleigh Maria said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > How many MSNBC members have made it over here?
> ...


 But no Dana Crew huh?


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Aug 3, 2010)

I've seen them mention on the other board that they didn't like the format.  Obviously, they've been here but I haven't seen them or didn't know it was them posting.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 4, 2010)

Spoonman said:


> Kyleigh Maria said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


  I'll try to come around a little more often.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Aug 4, 2010)

That will be just peachy.


----------



## Kyleigh Maria (Aug 4, 2010)

I see Danny K just showed up also.  Him or a clone.  You can drop in on him also.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey, You still around here? I hitting here a little more often now.


----------



## Samson (Aug 13, 2010)

Spoonman said:


> Hey, You still around here? I hitting here a little more often now.



You gotta post outside this thread.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 13, 2010)

Samson said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, You still around here? I hitting here a little more often now.
> ...



Say what?


----------



## Samson (Aug 13, 2010)

Spoonman said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Did I studder?

YOU NEED TO POST OUTSIDE THIS THREAD.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 13, 2010)

Samson said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...




I think it was your lisp.


----------



## Samson (Aug 13, 2010)

Spoonman said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



It was your brain.

Now, get with the program: This thread is dead.

***unsubscribes***


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 13, 2010)

Samson said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Lighten up or I'll cut your hair.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 15, 2010)

Bumped for Samson.


----------

